# Leraning by mistakes-I think



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I'm far enough along on my first layout to start putting in ballast, scenery and buildings. It is looking alright but I think and know I've made some mistakes along the way.
First thing I'm seeing is with the foam board, there is a thin layer of plastic over it. I painted it with a brown base color but because I didn't remove the plastic film if it gets rubbed or wet the paint is peeling up. Spreading glue down for grass and dirt I have noticed it beads up. I am going to start removing the film by sections as I move on I hope this works. Should I have removed the film from the start?
The second thing is my fault, when I nailed the track down the the roadbed I used small finish nails and the heads stick up to high, I'm changing them out with small flat head box nails as I go now. I read someplace that after the ballast is glued down that the nails can be removed and the glue and ballast will hold it is place, is this correct?
I'm sure as I go along I will make more mistakes and learn from them and ask more questions.

Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David,

It's funny ... some "pink stuff" foam comes without the film layer, while other foam has it. I'm not sure if it's a regional distribution thing? I don't know much about working with the film, but I'm sure that Reckers here on the forum has some experience with it. Here's his S layout thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3893

That said, I'm not sure if he discussed the film there, or perhaps in some other "foam for layouts" type of thread. Do some Searching, with posts by Reckers.

Film aside, I think you might be OK to remove the nails on the track, once your glue has set. Do the "pull" test, I guess. What type of adhesive did you use? (The nails really don't have much grab power in the foam, anyway.)

And remember ... we ALL make mistakes ... LOTS of 'em! Nothin' wrong with that ... that's how we best learn!

TJ


----------

